# Got my first bow kill



## five.0 fisher (Jan 9, 2005)

Got her Friday morning at about 22-24 yards. She was quartering towards me. I got heart and one lung. What a thrill that I am thankful to have been blessed with experiencing. Sunday morning I had a huge buck come into my opening on the far side. I soon realised that I did not have my grunt with me and that he was not going to come into range. He was working a scrape which was awesome to witness in person. I put my bow in the holder and took out the camera. The pics are not great because I had to zoom in so far. I will get him. Needless to say, I am hooked and wont be doing much rifle hunting from now on.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Welcome to the brotherhood!!! You are right about the rifle.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Congratulations! A job well done! Guy


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Congrats on your deer.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Congrats, if you've ever heard a deer grunt up close, this is something you can somewhat mimick with a drawn out burp. You don't have to be spot on with your grunt, they are curious to begin with. Maybe next time afterall thats what keeps us commn back for more...WW


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Yea!! or maybe a snort wheeze since he was working a scrape... congrats on the deer and g-luck getting the buck...Walker



wet dreams said:


> Congrats, if you've ever heard a deer grunt up close, this is something you can somewhat mimick with a drawn out burp. You don't have to be spot on with your grunt, they are curious to begin with. Maybe next time afterall thats what keeps us commn back for more...WW


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

Congrats! Still looking to get my first with a bow.


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

:cheers: Congrats on your Doe an good luck gettin tha Buck my hubby is an avid bowhunter hes addicted could have worse habit i guess:texasflag


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Awesome and congrats on the harvest! Where do you hunt? Good luck on the buck and we have another one hooked on bow hunting.


----------



## five.0 fisher (Jan 9, 2005)

I hunt just west of Normangee off of OSR. We have 2600 acres and the Navasota River runs along the back of our lease.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

WTG.....Thanks for the report.....


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Congrats


----------

